# IHR Registration



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

I was wondering what the benefits are to registering Herc with the IHR (as a hedgehog without lineage). Do they send you a little card to say he's registered? Do they ask you to register just to track health issues? Just wondering if you're not planning to breed, is there a point? Thanks guys!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, it is worthwhile to register even if you are not planning to breed. If he has lineage, they will send you a birth certificate, otherwise, no you won't get anything. Registering for those from breeders keeps track of where the babies are and for all, it keeps track of deaths and causes.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy said:


> If he has lineage, they will send you a birth certificate, otherwise, no you won't get anything.


Darn, I would have loved to get a little birth certificate for Herc! He's a pet store boy, so no lineage. I couldn't even get the pet store to tell me who the breeder is. It makes sense to register him to keep track of disease and such. Thanks Nancy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll make you one. Let me know what you want on it and send me a picture of him to put on it. 

I've done it for other people and for parents, put Herc's Mom, Herc's dad or loving mom, handsome dad or some such thing. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ha, that's awesome! I'm going to PM you now. Thanks Nancy!


----------

